# Your 76ers Dance Team



## RoyWilliams

Adrienne








Dayna








Delina
http://www.nba.com/media/sixers/delina_254_0304fullbody.jpg
Erika








Gina








Jamie 








Jennifer








Jill


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kiersten








Kristy








Krystal








Michelle








Stefania








Stephanie (Mrs Delaware)








Tiffany








Tori








Delina


----------



## J Pops

The girls from the second post are hotter.


----------

